# Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

Molex sells 'proto-type' tools - depends on the exact connector, but 
they are around $15 or so. If you look up the terminal at Molex they 
should list the compatible tools. They work ok.

Crimpers are a real problem, the Japanese manufacturers in particular 
do not tend to sell proto-type crimpers. The hand crimper for one series 
I wanted to use was $1000!

- SteveS



> Walter Guinon wrote:
> > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex type
> > connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

One would think they would sell the tools for cheaper if they wanted
engineers to design-in their products. Building a prototype of a $500
device for example really sucks if you have to justify spending $1000 on
a crimper for one connector.
-
Martin



> SteveS wrote:
> > Molex sells 'proto-type' tools - depends on the exact connector, but
> > they are around $15 or so. If you look up the terminal at Molex they
> > should list the compatible tools. They work ok.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=227491

I have no relationship with this company, but I do business with them regularly. 

> Molex sells 'proto-type' tools - depends on the exact connector, but 
> they are around $15 or so. If you look up the terminal at Molex they 
> should list the compatible tools. They work ok.
> 
> Crimpers are a real problem, the Japanese manufacturers in particular 
> do not tend to sell proto-type crimpers. The hand crimper for one series 
> I wanted to use was $1000!
> 
> - SteveS
> 


> > Walter Guinon wrote:
> > > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex type
> > > connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

I was recently also looking for a crimp tool like this. I accidentally
found one at a local NAPA auto parts store for ~$50. It has somewhere
around 4-5 sizes on it. Just what I needed! The production shop where
I work got a ratcheting crimper at a local electronics place for less
than $100 that crimps the wire and the insulation at the same time, 3
different sizes. I wish they could find another one for me.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://jonnytractor.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

You can do it with a pair of needle nose pliers but the connection will suck.. Which series of connectors are you using? (min-fit, maxi-fit, micro-fit 3.0, others?) 

Later,
Peter

My EVs and other projects:
http://www.wire2wire.org/


> Date: Fri, 25 Jul 2008 05:06:03 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex type
> connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> 
> -----
> Humpty Dumpty was pushed.
> -- 
> View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Assembly-of-Molex-connectors-tp18650411p18650411.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Keep your kids safer online with Windows Live Family Safety.
http://www.windowslive.com/family_safety/overview.html?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_family_safety_072008

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*



> Walter Guinon wrote:
> > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex type
> > connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

If you solder you will need to add some strain relief or the wires will 
eventually break off where the solder stopped wicking up the wire.

- SteveS



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Walter Guinon wrote:
> >
> >> Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex type
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

I've been using Molex since the Mid 80's. It is the best way to connect wires. The basic hand crimper is around 20 bucks now & the super duper double crimper is probably around a hundred. There are many sizes but the most common are the .063 & the .092. Put the male in the open side no power put the female in the slotted side where constant power is comming from. That's it. I have never seen a properly crimped molex come apart. Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*



> SteveS wrote:
> > If you solder you will need to add some strain relief or the wires will
> > eventually break off where the solder stopped wicking up the wire.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

Be careful though, you are probably not talking about the smallest
connectors but when I tried to hand crimp and solder some .1 connectors
the resulting pin did not fit easily into the housing. The time to
fiddle with pliers and solder and forcing the pin into the housing meant
it was worth buying the $40 hobby level crimp tool. It makes perfectly
good crimps and now the pins slide in and can even be popped back out
when you realize you put them in backwards.

If you are just fixing a broken connector or only have one or two to do
then fiddling with pliers and solder may be ok but if there are more
than a few then the crimp tool will pay for itself in frustration
savings alone.

Lawrence

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Friday, July 25, 2008 11:34 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors



> SteveS wrote:
> > If you solder you will need to add some strain relief or the wires
> will
> > eventually break off where the solder stopped wicking up the wire.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

Find the right Molex pin or socket number and try ebay. I paid $12 for a
ratchet crimp
that did the majority of the parts I was using. The actual Molex tool was
something like
$400 and only did 2.

I half expected it to wear out of spec but 6-7 years later it still crimps
the wire and
covering perfectly.

Dave


-----Original Message-----

I was recently also looking for a crimp tool like this. I accidentally
found one at a local NAPA auto parts store for ~$50. It has somewhere
around 4-5 sizes on it. Just what I needed! The production shop where
I work got a ratcheting crimper at a local electronics place for less
than $100 that crimps the wire and the insulation at the same time, 3
different sizes. I wish they could find another one for me.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://jonnytractor.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
Can they be re-used?




> Walter Guinon wrote:
> >
> > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex
> > type connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

Typically Molex connectors have a small "hook" sticking out of each pin
which latches in the plastic connector housing.
Most connectors I have seen even have a hole in that location, so you
can see the hook from outside.
Sometimes it is buried inside, where you can get at it with a small screwdriver
alongside the wire, to unlatch the pins.
If the hook gets pushed in too much while unlatching, you can bend it out
a little to latch securely in the right position again.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Walter Guinon
Sent: Sunday, July 27, 2008 4:46 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors


What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
Can they be re-used?




> Walter Guinon wrote:
> >
> > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a
> > Molex type connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*



> Walter Guinon wrote:
> > What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=molex+pin+extractor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

They make a removal tool. Basically it's a thin wall cylinder that 
slides over the contact portion of the pin and depresses the catch, 
allowing the contact to be pulled back out the wire end. Sometimes the 
catch doesn't spring back out to hold the contact when it's reinserted. 
Just pry it back out a bit before reinsertion. With some connectors you 
have enough room to press the catch down with a small screwdriver. What 
Molex series are you using?

- SteveS



> Walter Guinon wrote:
> > What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
> > Can they be re-used?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

> What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
> Can they be re-used?
Sure it is a tube just large enough to slip over the pin, it holds in the tabs on each side. 

The molex brand crimpers are expensive, but the electronics supply stores have knock offs that work fine.

I don't know where you are, but here in fresno, CA that is either

JC Arbuckle
Whittcom 
Sparkeys

or 

Mid Term http://www.midterminc.com/

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Assembly of Molex connectors*

The name of the tool used to insert and extract pins from connectors
is surprisingly called a "insert-extract" tool. Who say engineer's
aren't imaginative? ;-]

The tool looks like a tube with a handle in the middle. One side is
white and the other red,blue,green. White is the insert end. It fits
in from the wire side and just over part off the pin. Most people push
pins in by hand but with the tool you can feel if it locks in better.
The extract end as others have mentioned they fit over the pin and push
the lock tabs in and out the pin pops. 

The tool itself is a thin tube with a thin slit up the side which is
nothing special. The one and only trick with these is unless you enjoy
headaches is don't buy the plastic buggers. The good ones are brass
or steel and will last for years (a few hours for most of the apes I
had working for me), the plastic ones will just pop apart even if you
are careful and always after the store you get them from is closed.

They are worth about $3 each for the good ones and always get a spare
or two. Get a few of the common sizes such as for D-conn's and throw
them in your drawer as well. With a good mechanical wire stripper
$12 Rat shack (ok not good but cheap and works) and a crimper you can wire
much faster than soldering. And the first and last connection of the day
will be just as good as the other. Or if someone helps they are just as
good etc. Other than certain instrumentation wiring that is better soldered
crimping handles vibration and build errors better.

Dave


-----Original Message-----

What's the best way to extract pins that have been put in the wrong place?
Can they be re-used?




> Walter Guinon wrote:
> >
> > Does anyone have any tips on attaching the wires to the pins of a Molex
> > type connector without buying the expensive crimping tool?
> ...


----------

